# Monday Fishing



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Son was in and we went fishing all day Monday. We had about a dozen trout 17" to 22" early on plastics and corkies then the fun began.

We caught 30+ redfish and lost half that many more on plastics and rattletraps. The fish were tearing the hooks up on the old rattle traps breaking off two traps and finaly I placed #2s on the last two and then the fish started destroying the split rings. Fun day all fish were in the 26 to 29+ inch range and weighed 7 to 11+ pounds. 

They wanted noise in the big schools and "usual suspects" and regular plastics went unnoticed but a rattle trap silver or gold and some home made type norton type spinner jig heads got destroyed. I stayed with the traps because of the extra distance I could get.

Next trip will find #5 split rings and #2 Trebles or the Gam single bait hooks in 2/0 and 1/0 on my rattletraps.  

Two of the redfish in the pxs were smaller 26's that got the gills with the baits other wise they would all be 27 to just below 28. 

Fun day.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Pxs after computer crash


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Fun Fishing with Fishfinder*

Took an old buddy fishing Saturday for a few hours.

He started kicking my butt before I could get my corky rigged. Took a while but I caught up with him when the fish wanted the corky walked on top. We caught 20 + trout before the bite quit. 
We kept about 12 to eat and put the rest back. 17 to 23 range.

FF was dieing to go get on some big reds. Went down found a few reds and I caught 4 in 4 tries 3 at 27 and one at 29. I had only my corky rod and my regular rod so I was not excited to start catching big reds on my FTU greenie. I kept 2 reds and put one back. Besides it would have been embarrassing to have two fish on at the same time.

FF hung fish 3 times in a row only to break them off at the boat and then finally he put one in the boat at 27+. He was griping that that fish cost him 3 rattle traps after losing the baits as I kept putting fish in the boat and did not warn him about the reds being ****** off.

I throw Suffix 30 with 20 fluro had no problems other than the #2 trebles were starting to get severely bent and chewed up and next trip will be #2's Gam live bait hooks.

Wonder what the problem was? 
Found out FF was throwing 8 pound test p-line with 2 ft of leader against these 9-11 pound reds.  

Sure the next trip he will tear me up fishing.


----------

